# Time's person of the year 2012



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

For real: 

Mohamed Morsy - Who Should Be TIME's Person of the Year 2012? - TIME


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> For real:
> 
> Mohamed Morsy - Who Should Be TIME's Person of the Year 2012? - TIME


He will be in good company. A. Hitler for one, 1936 I believe.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

FFs... do they never follow what is happening in the world..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> He will be in good company. A. Hitler for one, 1936 I believe.


Do you want to hear something even more relevant? Khomeini was Time's person of the year in 1979


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> For real:
> 
> Mohamed Morsy - Who Should Be TIME's Person of the Year 2012? - TIME


I do  Americans


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To be fair there is very little reporting on how things truly are here but of course the Gaza thing was world wide news... YOu can of course vote yourself as I did.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> FFs... do they never follow what is happening in the world..


Do you even know (or the others who have posted here) what the CRITERIA is for this????? Seriously people.....LOL

Time Person of the Year - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Do you even know (or the others who have posted here) what the CRITERIA is for this????? Seriously people.....LOL
> 
> Time Person of the Year - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Yes I do know.... and what has he done other than bring this country back to it's knees. |Still there is time for him to do better


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Do you even know (or the others who have posted here) what the CRITERIA is for this????? Seriously people.....LOL
> 
> Time Person of the Year - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yes of course I do, I did work for Time briefly. However what I do not understand is what you are trying to ascertain via your question


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Yes of course I do, I did work for Time briefly. However what I do not understand is what you are trying to ascertain via your question


I missed your comment here CairoDemon. 
The others know exactly what I mean.

I will add, that is does seem bizarre that Time includes objects in a poll for PERSON of the year.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I missed your comment here CairoDemon.
> The others know exactly what I mean.
> 
> I will add, that is does seem bizarre that Time includes objects in a poll for PERSON of the year.


Why would they include objects when Morsi's there?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

it will be seen as an accolade.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I missed your comment here CairoDemon.
> The others know exactly what I mean.
> 
> .


Well, I don't. Perhaps things get lost in translation


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Read this*

Transcript: TIME?s Interview with Egyptian President Mohamed Morsi | TIME.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

I see Morsi is coming second out of the 38 nominees in the popular vote (behind Kim Jong-Un). He is also first and way ahead of the competition in the "no way" vote. Personally, I think he would make an interesting choice. In terms of the impact he has made, for good or ill, he is a worthy contender. He is a powerful symbol, one who represents -- again for good or ill -- the the aspirations and fears of the Middle East. His reach extends beyond Egypt's borders too, as we witnessed in the Gaza ceasefire negotiations and because of his potential to be a leader of the anti-Iran Sunni block in the region who has the capacity to enjoy popular support on the Arab Street. The signs, sadly, point to the fact that he is more likely to be a dictator or a fumbler/bumbler, or both. But then so was Nasser, and he probably would have been Time Man of the Year in 1956 (though it rightly went to the Hungarian Freedom Fighter)


----------

